# Woodland mills 722 portable sawmill



## 300zx_tt (Aug 12, 2016)

whats up guys! I'm looking to get into milling. I was wondering if anyone has heard of woodland mills, or has any experience with the 722 model they offer. I'm a newbie when it comes to bandsaw mills but for $2000 it seems like you get a pretty decent little rig.


http://woodlandmills.ca/us/product/722-portable-sawmill/

Other than how small it is do you pros see any negatives? 

I don't think I'd mill anything bigger than 22" diameter on a regular basis. Overall I think it's a decent starter size at a price that won't break the bank, and it's cheap enough to see if I want to dive into milling. 


What do y'all think?


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 12, 2016)

subbed


----------



## babybart (Aug 12, 2016)

Subscribed as well... looks good minus the Kohler engine.


----------



## bayard (Aug 12, 2016)

i have a woodland .i was cutting with it yesterday. mine will cut 26-27 dia.


----------



## 300zx_tt (Aug 13, 2016)

bayard said:


> i have a woodland .i was cutting with it yesterday. mine will cut 26-27 dia.



How do you like the mill? Is it Built well? Do you have any complaints about it?


----------



## bayard (Aug 13, 2016)

for a entry level mill its fine. it needs a few small things to make it better.the biggest thing is you need a loader to get the logs on. i made a winch set up to drag the logs on. i dislike the lube set up . i use a garden hose to flood the blade with water. i put my rig on a trailer. my plan is to make lumber for some project,s and table,s etc.. this is a good price for beginers.


----------



## 300zx_tt (Aug 15, 2016)

bayard said:


> for a entry level mill its fine. it needs a few small things to make it better.the biggest thing is you need a loader to get the logs on. i made a winch set up to drag the logs on. i dislike the lube set up . i use a garden hose to flood the blade with water. i put my rig on a trailer. my plan is to make lumber for some project,s and table,s etc.. this is a good price for beginers.



I figured it lacked some features lol but 2000 bucks to get into bandsaw milling isn't bad considering a stihl 066 or similar and an Alaskan mill will run you about 12-1300 bucks.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## bayard (Aug 29, 2016)

in case you were wondering. the woodland mill . will not cut a 16 x16 in half. it will cut a 14 x 14 in half.i was trying to make 4 8 x 8,s.


----------



## amberg (Aug 29, 2016)

bayard said:


> in case you were wondering. the woodland mill . will not cut a 16 x16 in half. it will cut a 14 x 14 in half.i was trying to make 4 8 x 8,s.



Do you have many pics. of the 722 mill set up,


----------

